# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  "أمراض القلوب" وشفاؤها!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*القاهرة- ريم محسن:
*إن القلب في حياة الإنسان هو الموجه والمخطط، حيث يقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي القلب". (رواه البخاري ومسلم)، فسلامة القلب وشفائه هو سبب سعادة الدنيا والآخرة، وسلامة القلب تعني هنا خلوه من الأمراض، كالغل والحسد والهم والحزن والغيظ وغيرها من المفسدات التي قد تعترى القلوب، فكما يقول أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه-: "القلب ملك، والأعضاء جنوده، فإذا طاب الملِك طابت جنودُه، وإذا خبث الملِكُ خبثت جنوده".وقد قسم ابن القيم -رحمه الله- أمراض القلوب إلى قسمان أولهما شرعية وأخرى طبيعية:*النوع الأول:* لا يتألم به صاحبه في الحال، وهو النوع المتقدم، كمرض الجهل ومرض الشبهات والشكوك، ومرض الشهوات.*والنوع الثاني:* مرض مؤلم له في الحال، كالهمّ والغمّ والحزن والغيظ، وهذا المرض قد يزول بأدوية طبيعية، كإزالة أسبابه، كما أن القلب قد يتألم بما يتألم به البدن ويشقى بما يشقى به البدن، فأمراض القلب التي تزول بالأدوية الطبيعية من جنس أمراض البدن، وهذه قد لا توجب شقاءه وعذابه بعد الموت.*القلوب أربعة*لذلك يوضح رئيس لجنة الفتوى الأسبق بالأزهر الشريف *الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش* أن القلوب أربعة عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ قَالَ: "الْقُلُوبُ أَرْبَعَةٌ: قَلْبٌ أَغْلَفُ فَذَاكَ قَلْبُ الْكَافِرِ، وَقَلَبٌ مَنْكُوسٌ فَذَاكَ قَلْبٌ يَرْجِعُ إلى الْكَدَرِ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ، وَقَلْبٌ أَجْرَدُ فِيهِ مِثْلُ السِّرَاجِ يُزْهِرُ، فَذَاكَ قَلْبُ الْمُؤْمِنِ، وَقَلْبٌ مُصَفَّحٌ اجْتَمَعَ فِيهِ نِفَاقٌ وَإِيمَانٌ، فَمَثَلُ الْإِيمَانِ فِيهِ كَمَثَلِ بُقَيْلَةٍ يَمُدُّهَا الْمَاءُ الْعَذْبُ، وَمَثَلُ النِّفَاقِ فِيهِ كَمَثَلِ الْقُرْحَةِ يَمُدُّهَا الْقَيْحُ وَالدَّمُ، وَهُوَ لِأَيَّتِهِمَا غَلَبَ".ويقول الله تعالى: (فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ). (البقرة:10)، وهذا المرض يأتي من كثرة الذنوب، فإذا أذنب الإنسان ذنب واحد نقط الله في قلبه نقطة سوداء، وخذق في قلبه خذقًا حتى يصير القلب كالمنخل، يملئه السواد كما قال الله تعالى: (كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ) [المطففين: 14].. وران: يقصد بها هنا كثرة الذنوب التي يصير معها القلب في غشاوة وغلاف، تصل به إلى مرحلة تغلب الصدأ، فيصبح كالأسود القاتم.ويضيف الأطرش، أن هذه الأمراض تنتج من عدم خشية الله سبحانه وتعالى، أما المؤمن فإذا ذكر الله وجل قلبه، فكما يقول عز وجل: (إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)، والإنسان إذا اتصل بالله سبحانه ووضع الله نصب عينه فلم يذنب، وإذا أذنب فتجده يسارع إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الله تعالى.ويرى الأطرش، أن الإنسان إذا أراد شفاء قلبه من الغل والحسد والكراهية فعليه أن يرجع إلى الله في كل شيء ليضعه نصب عينه ويخشاه ويتقيه، فإذا فعل ألقى في قلبه نورا يرى به كل شيء كما قال الله تعالى: (فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ)، كما يقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أَلا وَإِنَّ فِي الْجَسَدِ مُضْغَةً إِذَا صَلَحَتْ صَلَحَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ, وَإِذَا فَسَدَتْ فَسَدَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ, أَلا وَهِيَ الْقَلْبُ ". [أخرجه البخاري في الصحيح]، ليؤكد لنا أن القلب محل العلم والتدبر والمؤمن من يسعى لإسكان قلبه الطمأنينة والسكينة.*الإيمان يزيدك سكينة*أما رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف *الشيخ محمد زكي* فيؤكد أن الإيمان يزيد سكينة القلب، ويدخل الطمأنينة بداخله، فيهتدي قلبه وفكره وعقله ويستنير كما قال الله تعالى: "هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَاناً مَّعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً"، أما غير المؤمن فكما يصفه سبحانه وتعالى "خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ"، والختم هنا يقصد به أي وضع الخاتم على الشيء، وطبعه فيه لكي لا يخرج ما حصن فيه ولا يدخل ما خرج منه، لأن الإنسان دون تلفت إلى الحق يخلصه هيئه يستحسن بها المعاصي، وكأنه يختم بذلك على قلبه وفي موضع آخر يقول الله تعالى: (فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ)، ويعنى النفاق والكفر، وسمي مرض؛ لأنه مانع للفضائل، والحصول على السعادة الأخروية كمرض البدن، وهذا ينعكس على الظاهر فتسوء الأخلاق ويستقبح السلوك، وقد بين لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه الشريف: (ألا أخبركم بأهل الجنة: كل ضعيف صدوق اللسان مخموم القلب، قالوا: يا رسول الله، صدوق اللسان عرفناه، فما مخموم القلب؟ قال :التقي النقي الذي لا أثم فيه و لا بغي و لا غل و لا حسد).. فهذه القلوب الطاهرة ترجمة للاعتقاد الكبير أن الإنسان يترجم فعله لما في قلبه، ومن هنا كان الثواب على قدر نيته كما يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى)، لذلك جاء الإسلام ليوصينا أن يكون قلب المسلم طاهرًا نظيفًا لا يحمل بداخله إلا كل الخير والحب لأخيه.ويضيف زكي، أن هذه القلوب لا هداية ولا طمأنينة ولا سكينة فيها إلا بالإيمان الشديد، فكما يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: (الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللًّهِ ألا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ). والإيمان الحق ليس كلمة تقال أو شعار يرفع، وإنما هو ما وقر في القلب وصدقه العمل، فهذه القلوب بالنسبة للمؤمن محل الأنوار والأسرار، وتجلى الله عليه بالطمأنينة والسكينة (ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه).. وقلوب الكافرين تنبذ يوم القيامة وما جزائها إلا نار الله الموقدة، يعني المسعرة شديدة اللهب التي لا تخمد أبدًا وتطلع على الأفئدة وتحيط بها.وأخيرًا نسأل الله عز وجل، أن يطهر قلوبنا ويرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل ويهدينا إلى مكارم الأخلاق، ويجنبنا الكفر والنفاق والذي يكون محلهما القلب، فيصنعون سوء السلوك وسيء الأخلاق، فالأمراض بالنسبة للقلوب أساسها الكفر والنفاق ولا علاج لهذه القلوب إلا عن طريق الإيمان.

----------

